# Haplochromis sp. Kenya Gold



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Will this species color up without females present?

Would you say more or less aggressive than Astatotilapia latifasciata?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Bump.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

DJRansome said:


> Will this species color up without females present?


Don't know....never had them without a female.



DJRansome said:


> Would you say more or less aggressive than Astatotilapia latifasciata?


I would say more aggressive although they stay pretty small. As you can see, the male is always harassing some one.





They are in a single species 46 bowfront

Kevin


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Hmmm, I may have to experiment later in the year. Set up a couple of victorian species tanks and try one male in the Malawi hap/peacock tank until I see how each one does. Thanks!


----------



## GVSailor (Aug 17, 2010)

I had a male alone when I lost my female, and he still showed very nice color. The first thing to color up was the white anal fin. The black wasn't quite as intense as when he is with females, but he still looked good.


----------



## Hookstermeister (Sep 26, 2006)

I have one with my P. Nyererei "Mwanza" and my Neochromis Greenwoodi groups. He's about 2 1/2" and colors up nicely on his own and doesn't bother anybody.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

That sounds good. Once I sell a bunch of Lethrinops fry at the fall auction I will have tank space for some new Victorians. :dancing:


----------



## Alowishus (Sep 4, 2010)

What's moving the water in that tank, Kevin? Looks like there's a lot of flow.

Beautiful fish, as usual, by the way.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Could you keep the Kenya Gold with Neochromis omnicaeruleus Ruti? 48" tank, plenty of females for each species?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Bump.


----------



## m1ke715m (Jul 26, 2012)

lethrinops mbasi dj?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

:-?


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

DJRansome said:


> Could you keep the Kenya Gold with Neochromis omnicaeruleus Ruti? 48" tank, plenty of females for each species?


Don't know since I never tried it myself. Two reasonably aggressive vic species in the same tank is always an experiment to keep a close eye on. My guess would be that the larger more territorial omnicaeruleus would have the upper hand.

Kevin


----------

